
Ask HN: Next step after bootstrap land? - hollycow
Maybe this is a story you&#x27;ve heard before?<p>Yes? Awesome. Help me figure out the next step :)<p>Worked at a startup right after college. Awesome team. Stayed for 3 years: was the goto hard-tech person.<p>Joined another startup. Not so awesome team. Left again after 3 years of trying to build a team. The last 2-3 years, I&#x27;ve been doing contract work&#x2F;bootstrapping my own startup.<p>But, now I find myself questioning whether my current situation makes sense.<p>I&#x27;m hesitant to interview for a vanilla software dev position. It feels like a step back and I&#x27;m not as quick on my feet with interview questions: the last few years have been more about business knowledge growth, rather than core tech skills. I <i>could</i> brush up interview problems, but that seems like such a ritualistic waste of time.<p>Is there a position, other than being a vanilla SDE, that&#x27;s better suited to a bootstrapper?
======
nnn1234
I would say consuming but you are already on there.Given that were are already
part of couple of startups, you should be able to network your way to a
consulting gig

